# AS Modifier



## llsnyder (Oct 1, 2009)

Good afternoon, my question concerns the AS modifier. The hospital I work at just employed a RPA to assist with surgeries. The HCPCS manual lists the AS modifier description ashysician assistant, nurse practitioner, or clinical nurse specialist services for assistant at surgery. 

I was informed that the AS modifier can only be used for claims submitted to Medicare. I need to verify that this information is correct for I'm not sure what modifier to use when submitting claims to Blue Cross, Commercials, Medicaid or HMO insurances. 

Modifier 80, 81 and 82 in the CPT manual refer to a surgeon assisting another surgeon, not a RPA. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Lori


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 1, 2009)

I use the AS on Medicare, UHC, Cigna, Coventry, Aetna and Principal, I use PE on Workers Compensation and on BCBS check with your rep because it is different. On Medicaid I use the 80 and list the PA as billing provider, they will only pay if your PA is credentialed with them. Hopes this helps


----------

